# plow mounts for wrangler questions



## yamahagrizzly (Dec 29, 2010)

I searched the site and i couldnt find any pics of 97+ wrangler that showed how the plow frame was mounted.

if some one could get a few shots for me that would be great.

thanks in advance


----------

